# Christmas Wish list



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Well the big gift giving and receiving time is coming up quickly. I'm not talking about dream items, but real things you guys are putting on your Christmas wish list. Whatcha wantin the big fat man to bring ya this year?
> 
> 
> 
> MOD: please change title to "Wish" instead of "Wich".


 
If you hit "edit" and then "go advanced" you can fix the title yourself.

I want a new GPS. Thinking about a Garmin this time


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

A casket so I can lay myself to rest...away from my family.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

I want a Milwaukee Right Angle Drill.
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> I want a Milwaukee Right Angle Drill.
> http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


Go for the Milawaukee Super Hogg, well worth the extra couple hundred.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

kawimudslinger said:


> I want a Milwaukee Right Angle Drill.
> http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


 

I've got that one and have been pleased with it.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

A shiny new avatar for kawimudslinger. I keep getting finger print smudges on my screen wiping that little bugger!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

It would suit me just fine to skip the whole damn thing and get started with spring.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If you hit "edit" and then "go advanced" you can fix the title yourself.


:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> It would suit me just fine to skip the whole damn thing and get started with spring.



Well bah-friggin-humbug to you too! Do you need a hug?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would love a Hotbends PVC bender.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Go for the Milawaukee Super Hogg, well worth the extra couple hundred.


Only one superhawg per branch circuit..... hole hawgs can double up on one circuit.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Whatcha wantin the big fat man to bring ya this year?


A couple blowjobs. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The problem is all the stuff I _really_ want is stuff no one can afford, so I'll have to spring for it myself; so long, Fluke 772 process clamp meter!

I'm still trying to rebuild my hand tool set after getting ripped off; so a bunch of little stocking-stuffer-type items made it onto the list.

-John


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll just be happy to still be breathing in and out for another year. I never really enjoyed Christmas all that much, to be honest. Nothing against it, but it really never gave me the same pep that everyone else seems to get from it. Probably winter blues, maybe.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

32" or 42" tool storage chest from rigid, greenlee, or knaack
18 volt miwaukee or Dewalt cordless drill and sawsall
felo ergonic screwdriver set 
sds hammer drill
ratcheting cable cutters

oh and my 1st born son due on the 14th to be healthy:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> The problem is all the stuff I _really_ want is stuff no one can afford, so I'll have to spring for it myself; so long, Fluke 772 process clamp meter!
> 
> I'm still trying to rebuild my hand tool set after getting ripped off; so a bunch of little stocking-stuffer-type items made it onto the list.
> 
> -John


Not sure if you want factory direct and calibrated or not John, but if not, you can save some bucks on ebay with those. They've been dropping.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I'll just be happy to still be breathing in and out for another year. I never really enjoyed Christmas all that much, to be honest. Nothing against it, but it really never gave me the same pep that everyone else seems to get from it. Probably winter blues, maybe.


I agree winter blues:no:Thats why we should have christmas on March 21st:thumbup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm with Silkwood and Shunk. Xmas is about taking the time to send out nice cards to your friends and gift giving is for the little children. I don't want a gift on Christmas, it's nothing more than tradition, and I don't even believe the whole story behind it. If you really want to show your appreciation towards someone, buy them a gift and take 10 minutes to fill out a nice card and send it to them in March, May............whenever it will be a true surprise and definetly not expected. That's when it will REALLY mean something. This whole Xmas chit is way over-rated, it's only exceptional with the little ones, otherwise it's just a day to sit back and watch the snow fall.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm sitting in front of the Redwing store right now. I'm gonna get my own Christmas present this morning:thumbup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

76nemo said:


> I'm with Silkwood and Shunk. Xmas is about taking the time to send out nice cards to your friends and gift giving is for the little children. I don't want a gift on Christmas, it's nothing more than tradition, and I don't even believe the whole story behind it. If you really want to show your appreciation towards someone, buy them a gift and take 10 minutes to fill out a nice card and send it to them in March, May............whenever it will be a true surprise and definetly not expected. That's when it will REALLY mean something. This whole Xmas chit is way over-rated, it's only exceptional with the little ones, otherwise it's just a day to sit back and watch the snow fall.


I like Christmas, for my grandchildren. I enjoyed it when my kids were young. Christmas was never a big thing for me, because my birthday is Christmas Eve. 

Presents were always Christmas AND Birthday. I guess its BAH HUMBUG, whatever that means. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I like Christmas, for my grandchildren. I enjoyed it when my kids were young. Christmas was never a big thing for me, because my birthday is Christmas Eve.
> 
> Presents were always Christmas AND Birthday. I guess its BAH HUMBUG, whatever that means. :laughing:


 

Anybody who has a birthday in the last two weeks of December gets the short end of the stick every year:whistling2:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I want a new GPS. Thinking about a Garmin this time


If you get one, make sure you take advantage of the first FREE update. You only have like a couple months or so after purchase and its not free anymore. Then you pay for updates. It much cheaper to go with lifetime updates. I think that cost me $89.00. Give or take.



gilbequick said:


> Well bah-friggin-humbug to you too! Do you need a hug?


Xmas Sucks the big one. Its a fake holiday since the book it is derived from should reside in the fiction isle at the library, along with myths and fairy tales.
It's nothing more that a windfall for merchants and pollutes the planet with all the plastic and paper waste it produces.



76nemo said:


> I'm with Silkwood and Shunk. Xmas is about taking the time to send out nice cards to your friends and gift giving is for the little children. I don't want a gift on Christmas, it's nothing more than tradition, and I don't even believe the whole story behind it. If you really want to show your appreciation towards someone, buy them a gift and take 10 minutes to fill out a nice card and send it to them in March, May............whenever it will be a true surprise and definetly not expected. That's when it will REALLY mean something. This whole Xmas chit is way over-rated, it's only exceptional with the little ones, otherwise it's just a day to sit back and watch the snow fall.


I agree. I cringe at the very sound of a xmas carol. And I agree that stores should say happy HOLIDAY instead of Merry Xmas. Because thats what it is. A f**king holiday and nothing more. I have more respect for MLK holiday. At least its real and means something.



mcclary's electrical said:


> Anybody who has a birthday in the last two weeks of December gets the short end of the stick every year:whistling2:


My wifes birthday is on the 26th. So, I have to think of two gifts not one. I mean I try to get her a couple things for xmas and one thing for her birthday. I hate stores, I hate shopping and I hate gifting. But I do it. :whistling2: Any ideas out there? I need some help.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Go for the Milawaukee Super Hogg, well worth the extra couple hundred.


$120 more. Maybe Santa will be extra kind.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> A shiny new avatar for kawimudslinger. I keep getting finger print smudges on my screen wiping that little bugger!


haha. Ok. Granted. Merry Christmas! :laughing:


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> haha. Ok. Granted. Merry Christmas! :laughing:


It didn't work, still touching it!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Anybody who has a birthday in the last two weeks of December gets the short end of the stick every year:whistling2:


Ya mine is on the 12th:laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Money money money and more money:thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> ...Bah humbug!...


 Geeze, tell use what you really think! :laughing:


> ...I cringe at the very sound of a xmas carol....


 I absolutely agree with this. Some stores (like the damn Dunkin Donuts) have been playing Christmas music non-stop since the day after Halloween. It should be illegal to have any Christmas music playing, or any Christmas decorations displayed, before December 5th.

It's gotten so commercialized it's a joke. I've tried weening my family off of it. "Let's all just do one cheap present each!" But that never works, and then people spend a fortune on a ton of unnecessary crap for each other, and then spend the holiday bitching about how much it cost.

I would definitely like it if Christmas were simpler. I'd be pleased just to set up the tree and have a couple good family dinners.

-John


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Well bah-friggin-humbug to you too! Do you need a hug?


 If it will get me out of christmas and winter I'll give you a hug.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> If you get one, make sure you take advantage of the first FREE update. You only have like a couple months or so after purchase and its not free anymore. Then you pay for updates. It much cheaper to go with lifetime updates. I think that cost me $89.00. Give or take.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ideas? I like to get her things like vacuums, washing machines, brooms, dishwashing detergent, floor wax, maybe a new mop, stuff like that:whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Santa, 
I have been a good boy this year and my only request is a Dan Wesson 7414 supermag.
Thank You
Chuck


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We got snow! I had to snow blow the driveway for the first time this season, we are a few weeks late. I ran the snowmobile out in the field behind the house today.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I just got a text that was a picture of a little kid writing his christmas list and a caption that read "Dear Santa, please bring some clothes for all those poor naked girls in daddy's phone".:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

drsparky said:


> We got snow! I had to snow blow the driveway for the first time this season, we are a few weeks late. I ran the snowmobile out in the field behind the house today.


 

Hence the avatar change:whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd like the new 18 volt lithium ion bosch set, with the 50 watt job radio.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd be happy with a world full of people who truly understand the value we bring to our customers, and are willing to pay for it.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd like an annuity that pays 30K a year gross with a 3.5 % cost of living raise each year, and all of my debts paid off. I could live on that. I know that sounds impossible to some of you, especially in large metropolitan areas. I could do it where I live.

I'd be able to build that 600 sf cabin that I want, and I could spend a lot of my time sitting under a tree playing with a stick. Plus I would garden and cut my own firewood.

I don't have any dreams of making it big anymore. Some peace and security would make me happy at this point


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Hence the avatar change:whistling2:


 It's the season.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

drsparky said:


> We got snow! I had to snow blow the driveway for the first time this season, we are a few weeks late. I ran the snowmobile out in the field behind the house today.


really? we only had a few flurries here...still green outside. It's pretty bad when you Americans get your snow before us Canadians.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I'd be happy with a world full of people who truly understand the value we bring to our customers, and are willing to pay for it.


 This almost sounds like one of the speeches made by contestants on the Miss America or Miss Canada contest.

What do you think guys? 480 Sparky for Miss America.
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> This almost sounds like one of the speeches made by contestants on the Miss America or Miss Canada contest.
> 
> What do you think guys? 480 Sparky for Miss America.
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:



No. Miss America wanna-bes want things like peace on earth and an end to all diseases.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No. Miss America wanna-bes want things like peace on earth and an end to all diseases.


 
And maps for everyone!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Helment cam for my son #3.
Two Ipads one each for two of my kids #4 and #2.
Couple $100.00 for my oldest that can use money at this point more than any gifts.

need to get something for my brother maybe a large format antique camera (he collects old cameras).


BUT after 30 years I have bought the wife damn near everything I can think of, not sure what to do..

Myself I buy what I want when I want it, so who needs Christmas.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> And maps for everyone!


:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Josue said:


> :thumbup::laughing:


I think Josue caught that.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I think Josue caught that.


Ohhh....yeah!! I'm on top of my game.



That is the most stupid lady I've ever seen. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> Whatcha wantin the big fat man to bring ya this year?



I am wishing the fat man can bring a crustie cookie to someone that is apparently in desperate need of one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I am wishing the fat man can bring a crustie cookie to someone that is apparently in desperate need of one.



One? I think he needs a whole _case_ of 'em! Maybe a pallet.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Josue said:


> Ohhh....yeah!! I'm on top of my game.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most stupid lady I've ever seen. :laughing:


 I'm in love. Now if she hates her father and has low self esteem I'm in.:laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I'm in love. Now if she hates her father and has low self esteem I'm in.:laughing:


That's what I was thinking! I wanna eat her liver with some farver beans and a nice chiante! She'd have to have low self esteem to be interested in me, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This xmas I was wishing that no one would start a thread that asked us what we wanted for xmas. So my wish will not come true.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Like in the other mis-spelled post..
Mallory HEI Distributor, Hedman headers Y-pipe for the trans am, and a dewalt 9 piece set.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Josue said:


> Ohhh....yeah!! I'm on top of my game.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most stupid lady I've ever seen. :laughing:


Who cares what she has to say when she's _hawt._


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Who cares what she has to say when she's _hawt._


 Yeah, that video is great with her voice muted, now if only I can get that to work in real life...:whistling2:

-John


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

76nemo said:


> I'm with Silkwood and Shunk. Xmas is about taking the time to send out nice cards to your friends and gift giving is for the little children. I don't want a gift on Christmas, it's nothing more than tradition, and I don't even believe the whole story behind it. If you really want to show your appreciation towards someone, buy them a gift and take 10 minutes to fill out a nice card and send it to them in March, May............whenever it will be a true surprise and definetly not expected. That's when it will REALLY mean something. This whole Xmas chit is way over-rated, it's only exceptional with the little ones, otherwise it's just a day to sit back and watch the snow fall.


Dude, thats SAD!


----------

